# Prices in Egypt...?



## New Gal

...Hi all, can anyone please tell me how expensive things like beds and electrical appliances, hairdryer etc are in Egypt?

Thank you x


----------



## JLB

Nasiya said:


> ...Hi all, can anyone please tell me how expensive things like beds and electrical appliances, hairdryer etc are in Egypt?
> 
> Thank you x


Hi, Nasiya
I`m afraid I don`t have an answer to your question - I won`t arrive in Egypt until August. BUT I definitely have the same concerns - if you have found anything out since you posted your question in April, I`d really appreciate it if you could pass it along.
Thanks
JLB


----------



## oversamlove

*prices & how expensive things in egypt*

read the other discussion "Canadian moving to egypt"
we was discussing about the prices & how expensive things in Egypt
if you want to know more others prices or to know about more things
just sort it & we will try to help you to know about it .

hope thats help

Sam J.





Nasiya said:


> ...Hi all, can anyone please tell me how expensive things like beds and electrical appliances, hairdryer etc are in Egypt?
> 
> Thank you x


----------



## New Gal

oversamlove said:


> read the other discussion "Canadian moving to egypt"
> we was discussing about the prices & how expensive things in Egypt
> if you want to know more others prices or to know about more things
> just sort it & we will try to help you to know about it .
> 
> hope thats help
> 
> Sam J.


Thanks very much, will have a look.


----------



## JLB

Nasiya said:


> Thanks very much, will have a look.


Thanks, Oversamlove

I did get some needed information from that thread. I'm also wondering what items like a TV, printer for my laptop, or DVD machine would cost? The biggest questions right now for me all revolve around deciding what items I should bring with me and what ones it would make sense to just buy in Cairo.
Thanks for taking the time to help me out,
JLB


----------



## New Gal

JLB said:


> Thanks, Oversamlove
> 
> I did get some needed information from that thread. I'm also wondering what items like a TV, printer for my laptop, or DVD machine would cost? The biggest questions right now for me all revolve around deciding what items I should bring with me and what ones it would make sense to just buy in Cairo.
> Thanks for taking the time to help me out,
> JLB


Same here!

Good luck with your move!


----------



## oversamlove

*Prices*

you are welcome
let me see ,
ok , u can bring ur laptop , ur digital camera , don't think anything more .
& about the TV's ,
a nice 31" about 250 USD , but if you like it 34" LCD it will be about 750 USD , but it also depend on what brand u will buy , myself i have DELL 21" LCD computer monitor with TV box & both of them cost me about 280 USD .
& about the computer printer , its very cheap . u will find a nice printer HP color about 30 USD .
and a nice DVD machine its about 120 USD . & if want to talk about the DSL (internet line) it will cost you about 50 USD for the router & the monthly cost u can check it linkdsl dot com & under Packages u will find how much every speed cost u .
just ask me any thing , if u want to know more other prices .
good luck
my name is sam anyway .


Sam J.






JLB said:


> Thanks, Oversamlove
> 
> I did get some needed information from that thread. I'm also wondering what items like a TV, printer for my laptop, or DVD machine would cost? The biggest questions right now for me all revolve around deciding what items I should bring with me and what ones it would make sense to just buy in Cairo.
> Thanks for taking the time to help me out,
> JLB


----------



## Malak

Hi, Regarding electric equipment etc... buy here, dont bring it with you. 
Depending where you buy, prices differ... if you buy at one of the big hyper markets, your looking at around 1500 egp upwards, DVD's start from around 300 EGP, printers start from 250 egp upwards.
There are other shops, local to egpyt, Omr Fenddi (i think thats how its spelt) and Tawheed El Noor which sell things cheaper than the hyper markets. For a double bed and mattress at Tawheed, you can pay from 650 EGP to around 1000 EGP. 
Electrical goods are available everywhere. 

What I did bring with me was a cheap hair dryer from UK, food mixer, and small cd player, These are cheaper in the UK and you can manage to put them in your luggage.

I live in Cairo so have access to most things... if your moving to a Red Sea area, your more limited so i guess they charge more.


----------



## JLB

Thanks, Malak. Seems I can depend on buying most of this when I get to Cairo - yahoo! less to try and pack.


----------



## salwa

Hi Ladies:

Iam new here, I can tell you that prices in Egypt is expensive comparing to Egyptians salaries ,but comparing to other countries it is ok, best prices you can find in Carrfoure Stores, if you can ship any thing with you from your country if you already have will be better.

Have a good day


----------



## queenie40something

Hi I bought a hairdryer from 7/11 for 45le. Bought all my furniture and white goods as a package. The vacuum cleaners arent good so I bought over a lightweight Vax with me. In 7/11 their prices were quite good for white goods eg 1500le average for fridge freezer and 2000le for flat screen tv. These were in Sharm.


----------



## New Gal

Its just bits like hairdryer and DVD player that I may buy, everything else is in the apartments that I am looking to rent so thats good as I can only bring so much over on the flight with me!

Thanks for your tips Queenie, 45 LE for a hairdryer is about a fiver, lol, thats cheaper than here in the UK!


----------



## queenie40something

Yep and the one I got is ok and I have long thick hair x


----------



## oversamlove

the one with 45LE will not last for few times uses.
but if you want a nice one , & it will stay for a while with you , 
it cost around 160LE .


----------



## mamasue

I bought a kettle in Hurghada for 35 le... I expected it to last until my daughter could bring a decent one from the UK.
I used it for almost 4 years.... and it was still going strong when I left!


----------



## onefoothere_onefootthere

Hello,

Just to help you out, some general rules. Electronics, pet supplies, quality clothing and shoes, and cars are more expensive (dollar for dollar) here. A decent matress costs more than a thousand pounds, the Egyptian hairdryer lasted about 4 months in total. 1 repair. A good one cost about 250 pounds, lasted more than 2 years now. DVD players are more expensive here.  Depending on how long you want something to last you should consider spending more and get something of quality. Unfortunately Egyptian made goods are usually of poor quality. But most things are readily available in Cairo.


----------



## masr8

Spinneys in Heliopolis has excellent electrical goods and prices are marked


----------

